# The ruins of Sheepwalk House, Kinver, West Mids, April '09



## boxfrenzy (Apr 13, 2009)

I love these places, the remains of once great country houses that are forgotten and ruined. One day, somewhere that was once a home will be lost forever. Sheepwalk House, or the Shepherds Lodge has been ruined for more than a century.






Little is left of this place. The last remaining floor timber hangs precariously from the wall.





Weathered plaster clings to the brick.





It is part of the Enville Estate, once owned by a branch of the Grey family whom Lady Jane Grey was a member of before her nine days as queen ended in her execution in 1554. The views are a bit like Windows XP, or Tellytubby land.





You have to be careful around these places. Another few weeks of growth and I might have missed this...





Many of the wells would have dried up in the 1920's when the pumping station opened in nearby Kinver and the water table was lowered. The objects at the bottom are plastic sleeves designed to protect saplings. How much of this has been filled with stuff I don't know. Amazing these were dug by hand.





As the shadows lengthened, I took a last shot before heading back.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 13, 2009)

that last shot especially is beautiful mate. nice one.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2009)

Your photos and write-up are always a delight, box. The first pic especially...stunning!
I'm always amazed at the way some parts of buildings are left standing like that, whilst the rest has gone.
Gorgeous place and setting.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

These are great!!!

Actually the house reminds me of something that was on grand designs the other day ehe.


----------



## boxfrenzy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I feel Kevin McCloud may have his work cut out with this.


----------

